# MAJESTICS DELANO 2ND ANNUALL



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2010, 10:08 PM~16891929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2010, 10:08 PM~16891929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COVERAGE BY LOW RIDER MAGAZINE ALSO


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2010, 10:18 PM~16892043
> *COVERAGE BY LOW RIDER MAGAZINE ALSO
> *


Pre reg early. This show and Hop is sure to sell out


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2010, 10:08 PM~16891929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Mar 15 2010, 01:19 AM~16893293
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2010, 10:10 PM~16891949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

LA MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Mar 15 2010, 09:31 AM~16895027
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 15 2010, 06:09 PM~16899378
> *LA  MAJESTICS  WILL BE  THERE  TO SUPPORT
> *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Mar 15 2010, 01:12 PM~16896937
> *
> *


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 15 2010, 06:09 PM~16899378
> *LA  MAJESTICS  WILL BE  THERE  TO SUPPORT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2010, 10:08 PM~16891929
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 15 2010, 05:09 PM~16899378
> *LA  MAJESTICS  WILL BE  THERE  TO SUPPORT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 16 2010, 08:48 PM~16912179
> *
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T 4 Delano Majestics Show


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

T T T


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 17 2010, 05:56 PM~16920309
> *T T T 4 Delano Majestics Show
> *


 :boink:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

undertaker makin its way to delano


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 17 2010, 05:53 PM~16920858
> *undertaker  makin  its way to  delano
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS THE WAY TO DO IT


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 17 2010, 06:53 PM~16920858
> *undertaker  makin  its way to  delano
> *


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2010, 10:10 PM~16891949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THERE GOOD SHOW LAST YEAR...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Mar 18 2010, 10:38 PM~16933700
> *NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THERE GOOD SHOW LAST YEAR...
> *


   :cheesy:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

LA CUCARACHA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Mar 18 2010, 11:03 PM~16934392
> *LA CUCARACHA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: CABEZON


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Mar 22 2010, 09:06 AM~16960887
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

theres 2 shows again on the same day just like last year you guys and socios wow whos go have the biggest turn out this year out of the 2 of you well the show date a tell i was at you guys last year i would return this year but im go support them this year one love big M


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIS HUEVOS_@Mar 19 2010, 08:30 PM~16942224
> *:twak:  :twak: CABEZON
> *


CHUPAS :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Mar 22 2010, 04:29 PM~16964787
> *theres 2 shows again on the same day just like last year you guys and socios wow whos go have the biggest turn out this year out of the 2 of you well the show date a tell i was at you guys last year i would return this year but im go support them this year one love big M
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Mar 22 2010, 04:29 PM~16964787
> *theres 2 shows again on the same day just like last year you guys and socios wow whos go have the biggest turn out this year out of the 2 of you well the show date a tell i was at you guys last year i would return this year but im go support them this year one love big M
> *


Plenty of cars and spectators to go around.. No hard feelings... I have a feeling this show is goingto have the HOP of the year though. Hasnt been a decent hop yet and I think its going down hear!!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

this is something worth loading up gas up and rideing to :thumbsup: im down


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

So rob ..... my car would be single radical with a 34 " lock up with uppers mounted to side of frame ? :uh:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@Mar 23 2010, 09:21 PM~16980972
> *this is something worth loading up gas up and rideing to  :thumbsup: im down
> *


  :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 23 2010, 08:41 PM~16981311
> *So rob ..... my car would be single radical with a 34 " lock up with uppers mounted to side of frame ?  :uh:
> *


just bring it and come get ur money


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

1000.00 DOLLARS FOR THE RADICAL CLASS..ALL I CAN SAY IS GET THOSE HOPPERS READY..BECAUSE ITS ON AND CRACKING MAY 30TH 2010..."SO WHO WILL BE THE KING OF THE STREET".....JUST BRING IT AND COME GET YOUR MONEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 24 2010, 07:42 AM~16984651
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 24 2010, 08:40 AM~16984636
> *1000.00 DOLLARS FOR THE RADICAL CLASS..ALL I CAN SAY IS GET THOSE HOPPERS READY..BECAUSE ITS ON AND CRACKING MAY 30TH 2010..."SO WHO WILL BE THE KING OF THE STREET".....JUST BRING IT AND COME GET YOUR MONEY!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Mar 25 2010, 04:47 AM~16994754
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Mar 25 2010, 03:47 AM~16994754
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIS HUEVOS_@Mar 25 2010, 10:48 AM~16997919
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 24 2010, 08:40 AM~16984636
> *1000.00 DOLLARS FOR THE RADICAL CLASS..ALL I CAN SAY IS GET THOSE HOPPERS READY..BECAUSE ITS ON AND CRACKING MAY 30TH 2010..."SO WHO WILL BE THE KING OF THE STREET".....JUST BRING IT AND COME GET YOUR MONEY!!!!!!!!!
> *


damm...havent seen payouts like that in a long time :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 DELANO

HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YR WITH DA KIDS SUP DELANO SEE U GUYS THERE


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 25 2010, 11:42 AM~16998419
> *TTT 4 DELANO
> 
> HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YR WITH DA KIDS SUP DELANO SEE U GUYS THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 25 2010, 12:41 PM~16998417
> *damm...havent seen payouts like that in a long time  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


  TIME 2 GIVE BACK... :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 25 2010, 12:42 PM~16998419
> *TTT 4 DELANO
> 
> HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YR WITH DA KIDS SUP DELANO SEE U GUYS THERE
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 25 2010, 02:26 PM~16999386
> * TIME 2 GIVE BACK... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 26 2010, 04:33 AM~17005644
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 26 2010, 09:51 AM~17007494
> *
> *


 :wave: Q-VO


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 26 2010, 04:18 PM~17010542
> *:wave: Q-VO
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Mar 27 2010, 06:35 PM~17019205
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 28 2010, 01:47 PM~17024666
> *
> *


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

THE MICROPHONE FIEND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..... SHOWING AND DJING... Dammmmmit.. Oh well.. If there are any other djs that want to spin some jams let me know... No Vulger stuff this is a clean event thats all I ask and DONT BLOW UP MY SHIT!!!! System is BOOMING AND ITS A BIG... THIS IS THE REAL DEAL.... Send me a PM if you are interested. I want to enjoy the show as well.
ALeX G!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:wave: 

TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 29 2010, 09:52 AM~17032770
> *THE MICROPHONE FIEND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..... SHOWING AND DJING... Dammmmmit.. Oh well.. If there are any other djs that want to spin some jams let me know... No Vulger stuff this is a clean event thats all I ask and DONT BLOW UP MY SHIT!!!! System is BOOMING AND ITS A BIG... THIS IS THE REAL DEAL.... Send me a PM if you are interested. I want to enjoy the show as well.
> ALeX G!
> 
> ...


I AIN'T NO DJ BUT I AM GOING TO BRING MY METALLICA,BLACK SABBATH,IRON MAIDEN, AND KISS  :rimshot: CUS I TAKE MUSIC SERIOUS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 30 2010, 10:01 AM~17043588
> *I AIN'T NO DJ BUT I AM GOING TO BRING MY METALLICA,BLACK SABBATH,IRON MAIDEN, AND KISS   :rimshot:  CUS I TAKE MUSIC SERIOUS!!! :biggrin:
> *


I have that I planed on playing some of it out there for my old rockers. You know some of the motorcycle dudes dig that stuff..


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 30 2010, 09:01 AM~17043588
> *I AIN'T NO DJ BUT I AM GOING TO BRING MY METALLICA,BLACK SABBATH,IRON MAIDEN, AND KISS   :rimshot:  CUS I TAKE MUSIC SERIOUS!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah you better bump some KISS :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 30 2010, 10:01 AM~17043588
> *I AIN'T NO DJ BUT I AM GOING TO BRING MY METALLICA,BLACK SABBATH,IRON MAIDEN, AND KISS   :rimshot:  CUS I TAKE MUSIC SERIOUS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

we will b there!!!!!!was up lit. abel  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Mar 31 2010, 02:07 AM~17052561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 30 2010, 06:20 PM~17048104
> *yeah you better bump some KISS :biggrin:
> *


Ill play Beth just for you Rich.. LOL... Strutter or Detroit Rock City homie. I am A Kiss fan I have their action figures.. For Real I do... LOL


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Mar 31 2010, 02:07 AM~17052561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 31 2010, 12:10 PM~17055670
> *Ill play Beth just for you Rich.. LOL... Strutter or Detroit Rock City homie. I am A Kiss fan I have their action figures.. For Real I do... LOL
> *



pics pics pics


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 31 2010, 11:10 AM~17055670
> *Ill play Beth just for you Rich.. LOL... Strutter or Detroit Rock City homie. I am A Kiss fan I have their action figures.. For Real I do... LOL
> *


then play, got to choose or 100,000 years haha,,but no beth :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Mar 31 2010, 01:47 PM~17056536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure thing... It may bring bad some memories for you.. LOL


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 1 2010, 10:56 AM~17066496
> *
> *


QUE ONDA ABEL? HOW YOU DOING HOMIE? I'LL SEE YOU GUYS AT YOUR CARSHOW BRO, GOTTA SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG "M".


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 1 2010, 10:12 AM~17065618
> *Kiss
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2010, 01:17 PM~17067152
> *QUE ONDA ABEL? HOW YOU DOING HOMIE? I'LL SEE YOU GUYS AT YOUR CARSHOW BRO, GOTTA SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG "M".
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2010, 02:17 PM~17067152
> *QUE ONDA ABEL? HOW YOU DOING HOMIE? I'LL SEE YOU GUYS AT YOUR CARSHOW BRO, GOTTA SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG "M".
> *


CAN I PARK NEXT TO THIS GUY ABEL


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 1 2010, 09:12 AM~17065618
> *Kiss
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: I MIGHT HAVE TO BRING OUT THE KISS CAR FOR THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 1 2010, 02:41 PM~17067864
> *CAN I PARK  NEXT  TO THIS GUY ABEL
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 1 2010, 02:49 PM~17067937
> *:worship:  :worship: I MIGHT HAVE TO BRING OUT THE KISS CAR FOR THIS ONE :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL+Apr 1 2010, 01:17 PM~17067660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH YOU GONNA CHARGE ME? :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2010, 09:15 PM~17070941
> *
> HOW MUCH YOU GONNA CHARGE ME?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 1 2010, 09:46 PM~17072874
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'M WILLING TO PAY GOOD MONEY TO PARK NEXT TO UNDERTAKER...... THAT WAY I SNEAK SOME OF YOUR GIRLS OVER ON MY CAR. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SHIT IM COMIN TO YOUR SIDE OF TOWN YOU NEED TO BRING SUM HOES


> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 2 2010, 12:04 AM~17073044
> *I'M WILLING TO PAY GOOD MONEY TO PARK NEXT TO UNDERTAKER...... THAT WAY I SNEAK SOME OF YOUR GIRLS OVER ON MY CAR.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 2 2010, 08:17 AM~17074868
> *
> *


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2010, 11:04 PM~17073044
> *I'M WILLING TO PAY GOOD MONEY TO PARK NEXT TO UNDERTAKER...... THAT WAY I SNEAK SOME OF YOUR GIRLS OVER ON MY CAR.  :biggrin:
> *


Save room for my bucket. LOL..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2010, 11:04 PM~17073044
> *I'M WILLING TO PAY GOOD MONEY TO PARK NEXT TO UNDERTAKER...... THAT WAY I SNEAK SOME OF YOUR GIRLS OVER ON MY CAR.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

T T T


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2010, 11:08 PM~16891929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 3 2010, 11:21 PM~17089769
> *TTT
> *


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

CAN I GO ABEL


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 4 2010, 12:25 PM~17093064
> *CAN I GO ABEL
> *


YES


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 4 2010, 08:41 PM~17096720
> *TTT
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 1 2010, 02:49 PM~17067937
> *:worship:  :worship: I MIGHT HAVE TO BRING OUT THE KISS CAR FOR THIS ONE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

NOKTURNAL WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR I DONT THTINK MY TRUCK WILL BE THER IM TAKING IT APART THIS TIME FOR REALS LOL BUT I WILL BE THERE


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

real good show new breed will be there fa sho


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 5 2010, 07:23 PM~17105788
> *NOKTURNAL WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR I DONT THTINK MY TRUCK WILL BE THER IM TAKING IT APART THIS TIME FOR REALS LOL BUT I WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by new breed_@Apr 5 2010, 08:08 PM~17106439
> *real good show new breed will be there fa sho
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

SMOKE THIS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Apr 6 2010, 04:24 AM~17110047
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 5 2010, 10:20 PM~17108401
> *SMOKE THIS WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 5 2010, 10:20 PM~17108401
> *SMOKE THIS WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up homie? You still stay behind me across the field? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 6 2010, 07:43 PM~17117181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIS HUEVOS_@Apr 7 2010, 09:22 AM~17122720
> *:biggrin:
> *


MIS HUEVOS SON TUS :wow:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so u guys got my $1000.00 readY for BIG AL


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 6 2010, 02:25 PM~17114141
> *Whats up homie? You still stay behind me across the field? LOL :biggrin:
> *


STILL HERE HOMIE TILL I PAY THIS FUCKING HOUSE 
ILL B HERE 
UR CAR CAME OUT TIGHT HOMIE U GOING TO DELANO


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 7 2010, 03:46 PM~17125582
> *so u guys got my $1000.00  readY  for  BIG  AL
> *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 6 2010, 06:43 PM~17117181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Apr 9 2010, 08:54 AM~17143686
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Q-VO


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 1 2010, 10:12 AM~17065618
> *Kiss
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 07:22 PM~17127834
> *STILL HERE HOMIE TILL I PAY THIS FUCKING HOUSE
> ILL B HERE
> UR CAR CAME OUT TIGHT HOMIE U GOING TO DELANO
> *


Djing and showing my car the ford flex and the rice fink. Plus they are bringing some of our cars from LA down. Then we hitting the Chili Verde pizza. I'll get a quadruple whammy that day. Dj, Show,Chili Verde Pizza and last... BUBBLE GUTS... Its all worth it. Ill have to swing by sometime. Not like its far. I could ride my bike over there and get some excersize. I am happy with the way the car came out.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin: CARSHOW AND MEGA HOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 9 2010, 01:09 PM~17145437
> *Djing and showing my car the ford flex and the rice fink. Plus they are bringing some of our cars from LA down. Then we hitting the Chili Verde pizza. I'll get a quadruple whammy that day. Dj, Show,Chili Verde Pizza and last... BUBBLE GUTS... Its all worth it. Ill have to swing by sometime. Not like its far. I could ride my bike over there and get some excersize. I am happy with the way the car came out.
> *


SHIT I CAN USE DAT XCERSISE TOO FUCK DA CARS LETS RIDE BIKES LOL HIT ME WHE EVER U WANA COME THRU


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 10 2010, 11:43 PM~17157253
> *SHIT I CAN USE DAT XCERSISE TOO FUCK DA CARS LETS RIDE BIKES LOL HIT ME WHE EVER U WANA COME THRU
> *


:thumbsup: Then go eat pizza..
What up Silly?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 12 2010, 07:20 AM~17166809
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 12 2010, 05:45 AM~17166650
> *:thumbsup: Then go eat pizza..
> What up Silly?
> *


 :cheesy: WHATS UP ALEX G :wave:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 13 2010, 01:10 AM~17176344
> *:cheesy: WHATS UP ALEX G :wave:
> *


Where were you on Saturday? Did you do the Relay for life in Dela?


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2010, 10:08 PM~16891929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 14 2010, 06:15 PM~17195240
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

46 DAYS AND ITS ....SHOWTIME LETS DO THIS ..  LOWRIDERS,TRUCKS,SUV,4X4,LOWRIDER BOMBS,MOTOR CLYCLES.LOWRIDER BIKES,HOPPERS CAR DANCERS TRUCK HOPPERS..JUST BRING THEM..  MAJESTICS C.C DELANO CAR SHOW AND HOP..MAY 3OTH 2010


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 15 2010, 01:03 AM~17199053
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 15 2010, 10:31 AM~17201390
> *46 DAYS AND ITS ....SHOWTIME LETS DO THIS ..  LOWRIDERS,TRUCKS,SUV,4X4,LOWRIDER BOMBS,MOTOR CLYCLES.LOWRIDER BIKES,HOPPERS CAR DANCERS TRUCK HOPPERS..JUST BRING THEM..  MAJESTICS C.C DELANO CAR SHOW AND HOP..MAY 3OTH 2010
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 15 2010, 09:08 PM~17207752
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Heavy D_@Apr 12 2010, 08:12 PM~17173953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 15 2010, 08:08 PM~17207752
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


u funna stay sober this time :0


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 16 2010, 10:04 PM~17217856
> *u funna stay sober this time :0
> *


Hell no, why, do u want to join me this time? :biggrin:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 15 2010, 09:31 AM~17201390
> *46 DAYS AND ITS ....SHOWTIME</span> LETS DO THIS ..  LOWRIDERS,TRUCKS,SUV,4X4,LOWRIDER BOMBS,MOTOR CLYCLES.LOWRIDER BIKES,HOPPERS CAR DANCERS TRUCK HOPPERS..JUST BRING THEM..  MAJESTICS C.C DELANO CAR SHOW AND HOP..MAY 3OTH 2010
> *




<span style=\'color:green\'>this is going to be a good show..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Apr 16 2010, 10:33 PM~17218073
> *this is going to be a good show..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 7 2010, 03:46 PM~17125582
> *so u guys got my $1000.00  readY  for  BIG  AL
> *


LOZANO AND CHAIO IS COMING


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Apr 18 2010, 05:33 AM~17226153
> *LOZANO  AND CHAIO IS COMING
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Apr 18 2010, 05:33 AM~17226153
> *LOZANO  AND CHAIO IS COMING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2010, 04:46 PM~17229703
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 18 2010, 06:37 PM~17230578
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 19 2010, 09:54 PM~17244350
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 19 2010, 10:56 PM~17244386
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 20 2010, 08:05 PM~17253391
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Glad to see you guys keeping it going in D-Town!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Apr 22 2010, 08:20 PM~17275862
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Glad to see you guys keeping it going in D-Town!
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 23 2010, 09:44 AM~17280074
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 22 2010, 08:02 PM~17275707
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 24 2010, 12:49 AM~17287085
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@Apr 24 2010, 02:04 PM~17289716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE HOW DID YOU GET THE SMILEY FACE THROWING UP THE "M" NOW THAT IS SOME COOL SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 21 2010, 06:59 PM~17263734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 25 2010, 08:33 PM~17300057
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Apr 24 2010, 03:07 PM~17290020
> *DAMN HOMIE HOW DID YOU GET THE SMILEY FACE THROWING UP THE "M" NOW THAT IS SOME COOL SHIT.  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: DONT KNOW JUST FOUND IT ON ANOTHER POST :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@Apr 26 2010, 12:07 AM~17302579
> *:dunno:  :dunno: DONT KNOW JUST FOUND IT ON ANOTHER POST :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 25 2010, 08:05 PM~17300622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Apr 27 2010, 06:22 PM~17323353
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 27 2010, 01:57 PM~17319860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)

:420: :sprint: :drama:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 26 2010, 07:31 PM~17311069
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 29 2010, 10:25 PM~17348149
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 30 2010, 05:58 AM~17349538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 1 2010, 10:49 PM~17363183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 30 2010, 05:58 AM~17349538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 29 2010, 10:25 PM~17348149
> *
> *


Q-VO :wave:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

28 MORE DAYS GOING TO BE A GO ONE.............
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Next Stop Delano!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 3 2010, 08:53 AM~17372363
> *Next Stop Delano!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@May 2 2010, 05:40 PM~17367543
> *28 MORE DAYS GOING TO BE A GO ONE.............
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T5T :biggrin:


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 3 2010, 04:51 PM~17377939
> *T9T5T :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

PRE REG DEADLINE IS MAY 23RD. 
19 DAYS AWAY TO PRE REG</span> </span>


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

any body in delano doing da big inches;; in the tripple digets


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 5 2010, 10:43 AM~17399063
> *any body in delano doing da big inches;;  in the tripple digets
> *


The only triple digit I see so far is the Temp... NOT TALKING SHIT... Just saying...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

whats da weather like


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 5 2010, 02:16 PM~17400875
> *whats da weather like
> *


Right about now 80. Give it a few and it will be in the 90's +
What up Abel?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 5 2010, 02:19 PM~17400911
> *Right about now 80. Give it a few and it will be in the 90's +
> What up Abel?
> *


I JUST TALK TO THE WEATHER MAN HE SAID...NEVER MIND THE WEATHER WHEN THE WIND IS BLOWING :biggrin: SUNNY OR NOT ITS ITS SHOWTIME


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 5 2010, 02:54 PM~17401249
> *I JUST TALK TO THE WEATHER MAN HE SAID...NEVER MIND THE WEATHER WHEN THE WIND IS BLOWING :biggrin: SUNNY OR NOT ITS ITS SHOWTIME
> *


Thats right. Weather man says its gonna be raining old school jams all day... Also said bring your tape decks cause Alex G gonna be on a turntable murder spree...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 5 2010, 01:59 PM~17401345
> *Thats right. Weather man says its gonna be raining old school jams all day... Also said bring your tape decks cause Alex G gonna be on a turntable murder spree...
> *


 :uh: is that before or after we get pizza :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:cheesy: IT BETTER B BEFORE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 5 2010, 07:04 PM~17404239
> *:cheesy: IT BETTER B BEFORE
> *


both :h5:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 5 2010, 09:17 PM~17405179
> *both :h5:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 5 2010, 09:17 PM~17405179
> *both :h5:
> *


YUP!!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 5 2010, 02:54 PM~17401249
> *I JUST TALK TO THE WEATHER MAN HE SAID...NEVER MIND THE WEATHER WHEN THE WIND IS BLOWING :biggrin: SUNNY OR NOT ITS ITS SHOWTIME
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 6 2010, 08:13 AM~17408217
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 6 2010, 07:13 AM~17408217
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 6 2010, 08:54 PM~17414621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 7 2010, 07:55 AM~17417811
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@May 7 2010, 12:27 PM~17420725
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIS HUEVOS_@May 7 2010, 02:03 PM~17421595
> *:wave:
> *


MIS HUEVOS/LIL ABEL, WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIES? CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 7 2010, 05:58 PM~17423097
> *MIS HUEVOS/LIL ABEL,  WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIES? CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW.....
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 7 2010, 05:58 PM~17423097
> *MIS HUEVOS/LIL ABEL,  WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIES? CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW.....
> *


  COUNTING THE DAYS :cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 7 2010, 07:48 PM~17423920
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 7 2010, 09:46 PM~17424937
> * COUNTING THE DAYS :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 7 2010, 04:58 PM~17423097
> *MIS HUEVOS/LIL ABEL,  WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIES? CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW.....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 7 2010, 04:58 PM~17423097
> *MIS HUEVOS/LIL ABEL,  WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIES? CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@May 7 2010, 01:27 PM~17420725
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

14 DAYS LEFT TO PRE- REG :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 9 2010, 03:43 PM~17436182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: .....................................................


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 10 2010, 07:06 AM~17441457
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Going 2 be a good show T T T


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Keep the calls coming in any questions for the hopp ill answer all your questions559-333-3159


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 10 2010, 09:46 AM~17442631
> *Going 2 be a good show T T T
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 10 2010, 10:41 AM~17443591
> *Keep the calls coming in  any questions for the hopp ill answer all your questions559-333-3159
> *


u didnt answer..  

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 10 2010, 09:46 AM~17442631
> *Going 2 be a good show T T T
> *


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 10 2010, 06:58 PM~17448426
> *u didnt answer..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


leave a message or call back 1 way or the other youll get a hold of me.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 11 2010, 08:16 AM~17452688
> *      :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 11 2010, 08:35 AM~17452868
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 11 2010, 03:49 PM~17457900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 11 2010, 11:09 AM~17454237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 11 2010, 04:09 AM~17451653
> *leave a message or call back 1 way or the other youll get a hold of me.
> *


u didnt answer again or call back yet :wow:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 12 2010, 05:00 AM~17463450
> *u didnt answer again or call back yet :wow:
> *


call me 559 333-3159


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M+May 12 2010, 08:44 AM~17465093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: Bigshod why you stressing out robert.. hes already changed his phone 5 times. :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 12 2010, 10:35 AM~17466122
> *:rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Bigshod why you stressing out robert.. hes already changed his phone 5 times.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 12 2010, 10:35 AM~17466122
> *:rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Bigshod why you stressing out robert.. hes already changed his phone 5 times.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## rocko_00 (Mar 15, 2010)

any trades?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

.....................................TTT.....................................................


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 12 2010, 06:45 PM~17470484
> *:thumbsup:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 14 2010, 06:48 AM~17487703
> *:wave:
> *


  Q-VO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 14 2010, 06:14 AM~17487535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 14 2010, 08:13 PM~17495039
> *
> *


u coming up again BIG AL :cheesy:


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 14 2010, 09:07 PM~17494990
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIS HUEVOS_@May 15 2010, 02:08 PM~17499580
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)

:420:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 15 2010, 06:29 PM~17500668
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 16 2010, 11:58 PM~17512106
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 17 2010, 12:03 PM~17516029
> *
> *


Less than 2 weeks away.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 9 2010, 02:43 PM~17436182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 16 2010, 08:53 PM~17510083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 17 2010, 12:38 PM~17516330
> *Less than 2 weeks away.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 17 2010, 01:52 PM~17517163
> *6 DAYS LEFT TO PRE- REG. IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE
> *


SEE YOU THERE


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2010, 10:08 PM~16891929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 17 2010, 09:21 PM~17522350
> *SEE YOU THERE
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WATCH OUT SEE U SOON


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 18 2010, 08:41 AM~17526346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: :wow:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## rocko_00 (Mar 15, 2010)

1993 fleet for trade...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=541440&hl=


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*can we bbq like last year...*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@May 18 2010, 02:36 PM~17530762
> *can we bbq like last year...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO BBQ'S


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 18 2010, 03:58 PM~17531661
> *NO BBQ'S
> *


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 18 2010, 08:41 AM~17526346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 17 2010, 08:52 PM~17522013
> *
> *


 :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2010, 10:08 PM~16891929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Its getting closer!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 19 2010, 08:56 PM~17547353
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## Garcia65 (Aug 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 20 2010, 10:33 PM~17558532
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

*3 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)

YOU CAN'T STOP YOU WON'T STOP..............BIG BAD DELANO MAJESTICS................


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

can i get a class/catagory break down for euros and imports? street mild wild? gonna try and make this show assuming that i get paid before that friday..


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

U GUYS GONA HAVE DA DOE TO PAY OUT FOR THE WINNERS


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 24 2010, 08:49 AM~17586045
> *U  GUYS  GONA HAVE DA DOE TO PAY OUT FOR THE WINNERS
> *


yes sirrrrrrr its waiting rite here. along with the trophys :biggrin: this is going to be the biggest pay out in along time. so load them cars up change the gears and put the new motors on. people are coming with their A game to this show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 24 2010, 09:49 AM~17586045
> *U  GUYS  GONA HAVE DA DOE TO PAY OUT FOR THE WINNERS
> *


Guaranteed Big Al.. The Boys wont do you wrong..... Hope to see you there ...


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

MUCH RESPECT TO THE BIG M HAVE A GREAT SHOW


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Just coming through to say hope your guys show comes out great... one luv from the socios fam...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@May 22 2010, 06:36 PM~17572815
> *can i get a class/catagory break down for euros and imports? street mild wild? gonna try and make this show assuming that i get paid before that friday..
> *


We will have classes for imports and domestics. Usually street, Mild and custom. All depends on what shows up to fill the classes.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ok cool looks like ill be there probably considered a street ride i dont have a lot done yet and ill have some primer/spray paint to make the car one color..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 24 2010, 10:38 AM~17586453
> *Guaranteed Big Al..  The Boys wont do you wrong.....  Hope to see you there ...
> *



BIG BIRD SAID IT!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE;;AND SERVING [[ ALL ]] RADICALS HOPPERS <span style=\'color:blue\'>BIG AL SAID THAT</span>; IF U AIN'T IN DA TRIPLE DIGETS STAY HOME</span>''''


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

*FRESNO NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPPN..*


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@May 24 2010, 06:13 PM~17591832
> *FRESNO NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPPN..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@May 24 2010, 01:57 PM~17588878
> *ok cool looks like ill be there probably considered a street ride i dont have a lot done yet and ill have some primer/spray paint to make the car one color..
> *


COME ON BY. WE WILL HAVE A SPOT WAITING FOR YOU


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

DELGADOS WILL BE IN THE HOUS SELLING THERE BIKE PARTS. THEY GOT ALOT OF NICE THINGS. :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

CRE8TIVITE WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 24 2010, 08:37 PM~17593047
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Bakers NOK going to be there to


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 24 2010, 10:03 PM~17594390
> *Bakers NOK going to be there to
> *


Whats up Scooby... Nice to finally meet you in person homie.. Bad ass truck to by the way. Look forward to seeing it again this weekend up in Delano


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 24 2010, 05:46 PM~17590726
> *
> ;;;;;;;;;;;BIG  AL  WILL BE IN DA HOUSE;;AND SERVING [[  <span style=\'color:blue\'>ALL  ]]  RADICALS  HOPPERS <span style=\'color:blue\'>BIG AL SAID THAT</span>; IF U AIN'T IN DA TRIPLE DIGETS STAY HOME</span>''''
> *


i may not be in the triple digits but i just dont show up to the show hops 4 tha money,i pull up hard in the streets and i can hit my own switch.ill see you there.i hope you dont crash and burn like you did in nationals and let my club member take the money and the nationals champion ring :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@May 24 2010, 10:32 PM~17594812
> *i may not be in the triple digits but i just dont show up to the show hops 4 tha money,i pull up hard in the streets and i can hit my own switch.ill see you there.i hope you dont crash and burn like you did in nationals and let my club member take the money and the nationals champion ring :0
> *


GT WORKIN OVERTIME 2 GET SOME HOPPERS THERE!!!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 24 2010, 09:35 PM~17594848
> *GT WORKIN OVERTIME 2 GET SOME HOPPERS THERE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Kal Koncepts confirmed for a booth spot Abel call me... The Beat Street Ford Flex, Rice Fink, Evil Kanevil Go Cart, and some other stuff will be on hand. Who knows I may dj out of the flex and on stage.. LOL


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 24 2010, 10:35 PM~17594848
> *GT WORKIN OVERTIME 2 GET SOME HOPPERS THERE!!!
> *


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin: wud up john you ready


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 25 2010, 06:09 AM~17596909
> *Kal Koncepts confirmed for a booth spot Abel call me... The Beat Street Ford Flex, Rice Fink, Evil Kanevil Go Cart, and some other stuff will be on hand. Who knows I may dj out of the flex and on stage.. LOL
> *


  :dunno: :uh: :scrutinize: ABEL CALL HIM :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 24 2010, 09:03 PM~17594390
> *Bakers NOK going to be there to
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

big money on the line who will be the real king of cali?


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie+May 24 2010, 10:32 PM~17594812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Turntables- check
Mixer- check
Serato-check
old school jams loaded up-check
4 cerwin vega earthquakes-check
4 cerwin vega 12's-check
2 EV 15's-check
15,000 watts-check
Microphone Fiend loaded up-check
Alex G on the wheels of steel-check
I dont think I left anything off- check


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 25 2010, 01:31 PM~17599992
> *Turntables- check
> Mixer- check
> Serato-check
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 25 2010, 12:31 PM~17599992
> *Turntables- check
> Mixer- check
> Serato-check
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 25 2010, 12:31 PM~17599992
> *Turntables- check
> Mixer- check
> Serato-check
> ...


can you have some ABBA for bird,,he loves dancing queen :biggrin:


----------



## BALLERZ INC BKS (Aug 24, 2009)

BALLERZ INC BAKERSFIELD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC BKS_@May 25 2010, 09:46 PM~17606286
> *BALLERZ INC BAKERSFIELD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 25 2010, 01:31 PM~17599992
> *Turntables- check
> Mixer- check
> Serato-check
> ...


 :0


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 6 2010, 08:54 PM~17414621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



RYDERZ WILL BE JUDGING THE HOP....! do not get stuck. its not allowed untill after the show, u can get stuck all u want then. if u have any question regarding the hop, call 661 344 0562. the hop, and dance will be recorded. we r taking a computer, with a editing program to review all protest/disputes. there will be a protest/dispute fee of 100.00. we dont want to be there all day going over film. if u chose to protest/dispute u will put up the 100.00 (to the show).then we will go to the film, and see if the ruling was a bad call. if u win the protest/dispute u get the 100.00 back. if u lose the protest/dispute u will NOT get the 100.00 back, and the judges rule still stands as called.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 25 2010, 11:03 PM~17606441
> *RYDERZ WILL BE JUDGING THE HOP....!  do not get stuck. its not allowed untill after the show, u can get stuck all u want then. if u have any question regarding the hop, call 661 344 0562. the hop, and dance will be recorded. we r taking a computer, with a editing program to review all protest/disputes. there will be a protest/dispute fee of 100.00. we dont want to be there all day going over film. if u chose to protest/dispute u will put up the 100.00 (to the show).then we will go to the film, and see if the ruling was a bad call. if u win the protest/dispute u get the 100.00 back. if u lose the protest/dispute u will NOT get the 100.00 back, and the judges rule still stands as called.
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 24 2010, 10:35 PM~17594848
> *GT WORKIN OVERTIME 2 GET SOME HOPPERS THERE!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 25 2010, 07:09 AM~17596909
> *Kal Koncepts confirmed for a booth spot Abel call me... The Beat Street Ford Flex, Rice Fink, Evil Kanevil Go Cart, and some other stuff will be on hand. Who knows I may dj out of the flex and on stage.. LOL
> *


 :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 24 2010, 10:03 PM~17594390
> *Bakers NOK going to be there to
> *


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

was up abel you know Brown Effects cc is going to b there :thumbsup:


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@May 26 2010, 12:00 AM~17606906
> *was up abel you know Brown Effects cc is going to b there :thumbsup:
> *


   :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BGPROMOTIONS_@May 26 2010, 12:04 AM~17606945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 26 2010, 01:14 AM~17607006
> *    :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


got to get the camera ready so i can hook up a video for that KING OF THE STREETS


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY SHOW TIME. FAMILY EVENT. LETS ALL ENJOY THIS DAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I hope all the clubs that attend the Kern county car and truck council will suport this show these guys have been suporting everything this council put on and also has suported any event that a club that is part of the council has put on Nokturnal Bakersfield and Nokturnal Fresno will be there suporting !


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 26 2010, 11:23 PM~17618453
> *I hope all the clubs that attend the Kern county car and truck council will suport this show these guys have been suporting everything this council put on and also has suported any event that a club that is part of the council has put on Nokturnal Bakersfield and Nokturnal Fresno  will be there suporting !
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 26 2010, 12:56 PM~17611482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 26 2010, 11:23 PM~17618453
> *I hope all the clubs that attend the Kern county car and truck council will suport this show these guys have been suporting everything this council put on and also has suported any event that a club that is part of the council has put on Nokturnal Bakersfield and Nokturnal Fresno  will be there suporting !
> *



I AM BUSY DJING A SHOW IN DELANO THAT DAY SORRY CANT MAKE IT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 27 2010, 06:03 AM~17620041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

GOOD LUCK ON SHOW WE WHERE HOPEIN TO GO BUT HAVE SOME ISSUES TO TAKE CARE OF ON TRUCK TO TOW ARE CARS CANT FIX TILL NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@May 27 2010, 08:46 AM~17621404
> *GOOD LUCK ON SHOW WE WHERE HOPEIN TO GO BUT HAVE SOME ISSUES TO TAKE CARE OF ON TRUCK TO TOW ARE CARS CANT FIX TILL NEXT WEEK :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE LUV, GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR TRUCK.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 27 2010, 07:03 AM~17620041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Flier had been posted to my facebook page for the whole world to see.


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

This will be 1 of the central valleys biggest shows if not the biggest. cant wait nice Lowriders, go fast cars, trucks, lowrider bike, motor cycles and big time hoppers from everywhere. oh and cant for get the beautifull lady's :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 27 2010, 10:26 AM~17622176
> *WET T-SHIRT CONTEST *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 27 2010, 10:24 AM~17622167
> *Flier had been posted to my facebook page for the whole world to see.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 27 2010, 11:35 AM~17622795
> *YOU FORGOT THE WET T-SHIRT CONTEST
> *


 :wow: opps how did i forget that


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 27 2010, 12:49 PM~17622906
> *:wow:  opps how did i forget that
> *


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 25 2010, 11:03 PM~17606441
> *RYDERZ WILL BE JUDGING THE HOP....!  do not get stuck. its not allowed untill after the show, u can get stuck all u want then. if u have any question regarding the hop, call 661 344 0562. the hop, and dance will be recorded. we r taking a computer, with a editing program to review all protest/disputes. there will be a protest/dispute fee of 100.00. we dont want to be there all day going over film. if u chose to protest/dispute u will put up the 100.00 (to the show).then we will go to the film, and see if the ruling was a bad call. if u win the protest/dispute u get the 100.00 back. if u lose the protest/dispute u will NOT get the 100.00 back, and the judges rule still stands as called.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 27 2010, 11:35 AM~17622795
> *YOU FORGOT THE WET T-SHIRT CONTEST
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Car Show then Chili Verde Pizza at LR's my sunday will be set!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 25 2010, 11:03 PM~17606441
> *RYDERZ WILL BE JUDGING THE HOP....!  do not get stuck. its not allowed untill after the show, u can get stuck all u want then. if u have any question regarding the hop, call 661 344 0562. the hop, and dance will be recorded. we r taking a computer, with a editing program to review all protest/disputes. there will be a protest/dispute fee of 100.00. we dont want to be there all day going over film. if u chose to protest/dispute u will put up the 100.00 (to the show).then we will go to the film, and see if the ruling was a bad call. if u win the protest/dispute u get the 100.00 back. if u lose the protest/dispute u will NOT get the 100.00 back, and the judges rule still stands as called.
> *


$100 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@May 27 2010, 06:43 PM~17627361
> *Car Show then Chili Verde Pizza at LR's my sunday will be set!
> *


sup chuck :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9Pg4vTOZ-Q...e=youtube_gdata


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

To all the hoppers and show cars coming to the show drive safe and be ready 2more days left untill game time. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! I just got off the phone with rob and the majestics C.C and although I will not be at this event personally, I will have a camera there filming this event! This show will be on Vol.19 So Come out and rep for your city and show the world how you get down!*


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@May 27 2010, 07:43 PM~17627361
> *Car Show then Chili Verde Pizza at LR's my sunday will be set!
> *


Thats right.....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

got a 4 hour drive need 2 no</span>


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 28 2010, 06:37 AM~17631028
> *Man! I just got off the phone with rob and the majestics C.C and although I will not be at this event personally, I will have a camera there filming this event! This show will be on Vol.19 So Come out and rep for your city and show the world how you get down!
> *


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 28 2010, 06:32 AM~17631324
> *got  a  4 hour  drive  need  2 no</span>
> *


be in delano by 12:00 pm


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 28 2010, 07:32 AM~17631324
> *got  a  4 hour  drive  need  2 no</span>
> *


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ICU :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 28 2010, 05:37 AM~17631028
> *rob</span> and the majestics C.C and although I will not be at this event personally, I will have a camera there filming this event! This show will be on Vol.19 So Come out and rep for your city and show the world how you get down!</span>
> *


he answered :uh:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 28 2010, 06:06 PM~17636169
> *he answered :uh:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 28 2010, 06:37 AM~17631028
> *Man! I just got off the phone with rob and the majestics C.C and although I will not be at this event personally, I will have a camera there filming this event! This show will be on Vol.19 So Come out and rep for your city and show the world how you get down!
> *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

[DELANO GETTING READY FOR THE BIG DAY, GOT THE PLATES FOR THE HOP AND FINISHING UP LAST MINUTE THINGS.ITS GOING TO BE GOOD.


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Are we gonna be allowed to bar -b- q out there since its a park? Does any one know?


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMFCUSTOMS559_@May 28 2010, 10:53 PM~17638441
> *Are we gonna be allowed to bar -b- q out there since its a park? Does any one know?
> *


NO BBQ ITS A HAZARD, THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 28 2010, 10:32 PM~17637884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

REMEMER THE HOP IS THE ONLY PLACE WITH DIRT & GRASS. THE REST IS ALL BLACK TOP.


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 28 2010, 11:55 PM~17638453
> *NO BBQ ITS A HAZARD, THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS
> *


Cool , sounds good bro thanks , see ya out there


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

1 more day


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

or directions from :LA</span>


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 29 2010, 07:43 AM~17640120
> *or directions from  :LA</span>
> *


Memorial Park 93215 Delano CA. 
Take I-5 to the 99 north towards Bakersfield. Stay on the 99 to Delano. Exit Woolemes Turn right. Go to the stop sign (you will run into the airport) turn left go down about half a mile and your there easy as that.... You get lost call me 661 204-1609. 
Alex G!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 28 2010, 10:32 PM~17637884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

hows the weather in delano,,hot ,cold?


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 29 2010, 09:25 AM~17640610
> *hows the weather in delano,,hot ,cold?
> *


in the 80's during the day and roughly 50-60's at night.. ITS NIIIIICE.... Not like last year hot as muthafugger


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 29 2010, 10:45 AM~17640984
> *in the 80's during the day and roughly 50-60's at night.. ITS NIIIIICE.... Not like last year hot as  muthafugger
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

SHOW TIME, SEE YOU ALL THERE. BE SAFE.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

I KNOW IT'S $15 TO GET IN BUT HOW MUCH FOR KIDS 5 & UNDER??


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@May 29 2010, 11:40 AM~17641772
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>FREE FOR KIDS 12 & UNDER*


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

IF ANYBODY HAS ANY LAST MINUTE QUESTIONS FELL FREE TO CALL THE NUMBERS ON THE FLYER. IM GOING TO BE OFF LINE FOR THE DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 29 2010, 11:43 AM~17641787
> *FREE FOR KIDS 12 & UNDER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 29 2010, 12:41 PM~17642112
> *can video cameras be taken inside the show tomorrow?
> *


yes cameras and camcorders are O.K.. no beer, everybody will be searched. there will be pleanty of security and delano police. lets all have a good time and enjoy the day with the family. there will also be 4 diffrent raffels, one set of wire wheels, a lowrider bike, a two hundred dollar hydro gift certiif, and hydro parts. 50/50. so make sure you bring you wallet. and a wet t-shirt contest.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SHOW TIME, SEE YOU ALL THERE. BE SAFE.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

leaving at 815 am or so to be there by 9ish. rolling like 4-5 deep that i know of at this time. cant wait washing my bitch tonight.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Dually is loaded with the MC and the sound system. You guys getting a double whammy from me.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

BROWN SOCIETY will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 29 2010, 10:01 PM~17644683
> *Dually is loaded with the MC and the sound system. You guys getting a double whammy from me.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@May 29 2010, 10:05 PM~17644709
> *BROWN SOCIETY will be there :biggrin:
> *


YES SER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

GOT DAT BITCH ON TRAILER ALREADY


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 29 2010, 11:17 PM~17645179
> *GOT DAT BITCH ON TRAILER ALREADY
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@May 29 2010, 10:05 PM~17644709
> *BROWN SOCIETY will be there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 29 2010, 10:01 PM~17644683
> *Dually is loaded with the MC and the sound system. You guys getting a double whammy from me.
> *


DID U SAY DOUBLE :cheesy:  .................


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@May 29 2010, 05:34 PM~17643290
> *leaving at 815 am or so to be there by 9ish. rolling like 4-5 deep that i know of at this time. cant wait washing my bitch tonight.
> *


 :thumbsup: C U 2MARRO..DRIVE SAFE


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

....FU*K IT IT'S SUNDAY..FOR ALL COMING TO THE SHOW DRIVE SAFE AND SEE U ALL 2MARROW...


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hell ya bro, my ride is ready, cant wait to see all the rides, now if i can keep my baby mama in porterville ill be fine, seriously stalker ass bitch, damn hope she cant afford the gas and spectator fee LOL


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@May 29 2010, 11:19 PM~17645376
> *hell ya bro, my ride is ready, cant wait to see all the rides, now if i can keep my baby mama in porterville ill be fine, seriously stalker ass bitch, damn hope she cant afford the gas and spectator fee LOL
> *


 :|


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

if you only knew bro, seriously. anyways everybody drive safe, see yall there


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 30 2010, 12:18 AM~17645371
> *....FU*K IT IT'S SUNDAY..FOR ALL COMING TO THE SHOW DRIVE SAFE AND SEE U ALL 2MARROW...
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

PRAY WE MAKE IT SAFE


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

All Ryders be safe on the road and see you at the show


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 30 2010, 06:24 AM~17645965
> *All Ryders be safe on the road and see you at the show
> *


SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

who won the hop......pic 's


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 30 2010, 05:05 PM~17648479
> *who won the hop......pic 's
> *


most impressive hopper theer was the black regal....it didnt do as high as others but it beat the shit outta the bumper!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 30 2010, 05:25 PM~17648549
> *most impressive hopper theer was the black regal....it didnt do as high as others but it beat the shit outta the bumper!!
> *


Where it from :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Very sorry i could not make it out this year Delano M-Riders. Thanks again for the invite from way out the way, but funds and legal issues keepin me grounded this year. Hope it was a good hop like last year!!
Much love
-Reppin


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Didn't make it, who has pics? I seen a bunch of nice rides though I was at Jefferson park down the street.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GT


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 30 2010, 05:25 PM~17648549
> *most impressive hopper theer was the black regal....it didnt do as high as others but it beat the shit outta the bumper!!
> *


any pics


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

good show, nice rides, ill try n get sum pics up later got video of the hopping and shit talking but dont think u can hear the talking. homeboy that got pissed off id love to know what he was told all i know was his ride that he was the switch man for 3 clicks n bumper.. n then it was on... it was funny thought definatly like truucha dvds LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just got back from the show, good turn out. Thanks to Majestics for throwing a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!
THANKS TO THE BIG "M"  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Damasio's Custom'z (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 30 2010, 05:42 PM~17648654
> *Where it from  :0
> *


Fresno Straight Clownin. Team clownin you know how we do it


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

great show to damn hott :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@May 30 2010, 07:46 PM~17649399
> *good show, nice rides, ill try n get sum pics up later got video of the hopping and shit talking but dont think u can hear the talking. homeboy that got pissed off id love to know what he was told all i know was his ride that he was the switch man for 3 clicks n bumper.. n then it was on... it was funny thought definatly like truucha dvds LOL
> *


lol do you remember which car it was?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Majestics you guys throw a pretty dam good show/hop :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

wheres the pics


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 30 2010, 09:44 PM~17650533
> *Majestics you guys throw a pretty dam good show/hop  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: ALSO JUDGED BY RYDERZ..........


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS DELANO WOULD LIKE TO THANK EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU FOR SHOING US SUPPORT. WE TRYED OUR BEST AND WE TRIED TO MAKE IT A SHOW TO REMEMBER. HOP EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME. THANKS


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Like to thank John and Julio ANd the rest of the Ryder, for helping and judging of the hop we did it right everybody was happy


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 30 2010, 10:08 PM~17650721
> *Like to thank John and Julio ANd the rest of the Ryder, for helping and judging of the hop we did it right everybody was happy
> *


So how did hopp go 
Who won 1st and so on n each category ?


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 30 2010, 10:08 PM~17650721
> *Like to thank John and Julio ANd the rest of the Ryder, for helping and judging of the hop we did it right everybody was happy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

ALL I KNOW IS GOODTIMES WENT HOME WITH A FAT POCKET AND ONE BIG ASS TROPHY  ..THE PIT WAS NO JOKE TODAY..STRAIGHT SMAKING THE BUMPER


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 30 2010, 10:08 PM~17650721
> *Like to thank John and Julio ANd the rest of the Ryder, for helping and judging of the hop we did it right everybody was happy
> *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

GOOD SHOW HOT AS FUCK THO!!! I GOT A GANG OF PIKS I TOOK THAT I'LL POST UP TOMORO


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Delano Majestics we had a good time great show & you guys know you can always count on us to support you


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

FUCK IT PIKS ON THE WAY AS WE SPEAK!! :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

MORE ON THE WAY


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

DAMASIO & TEAM CLOWNIN PUT IT DOWN FOR THE 559 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ANY HOP PICS*


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 30 2010, 11:11 PM~17651444
> *ANY HOP PICS
> *


SORRY JUST VIDEO HOMIE....DNT KNOW HOW TO POST UP VIDS :angry: :angry:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 30 2010, 09:25 PM~17650319
> *great show  to damn hott  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: Hot hot hot


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

K THERE IS MY PART :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

I GOT HOP VIDS TOO BUT DONT KNO HOW THE HELL 2 POST THEM!!! :cheesy: :angry: :wow: :uh:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@May 31 2010, 12:34 AM~17651546
> *I GOT HOP VIDS TOO BUT DONT KNO HOW THE HELL 2 POST THEM!!! :cheesy:  :angry:  :wow:  :uh:
> *


up load ta photo bucket or you tube than post like the pics or email them ta me


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@May 30 2010, 11:36 PM~17651554
> *up load ta photo bucket or you tube than post like the pics or email them ta me
> *


i dnt see that option on my photobucket :uh:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@May 31 2010, 12:43 AM~17651578
> *i dnt see that option on my photobucket :uh:
> *


just use the upload button an i will load the vid for you or use bulk loader


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

who was the king of single pumps....how many inches.....


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

big john from how high hydraulics i think... :uh:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 30 2010, 05:25 PM~17648549
> *most impressive hopper theer was the black regal....it didnt do as high as others but it beat the shit outta the bumper!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Damasio's Custom'z_@May 30 2010, 08:25 PM~17650311
> *Fresno Straight Clownin. Team clownin you know how we do it
> *


Thanks Damasio and the rest of the stright clowing hoppers for coming.


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

THAT WAS ONE HELL OF A ROAD TRIP.WITH 7 FLAT TIRES THERE WAS NO QUIT IN THE GOODTIMERS MAKING IT TO THE MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP.
HELL BIG JOHN EVEN PULLED UP TO THE SHOW ON PURE RIMS.BUT GOODTIMES DID THE DAMN THING OUT THERE WITH 3 FIRST PLACE TROPHIES & :wow: $2,200 IN CASH PRIZES.INCLUDING THE BRAGGING RIGHTS THAT GOODTIMES CAR CLUB ARE THE KINGS OF CALI.I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE MAJESTICS FROM DELANO FOR THE HOSPITALITY &ONE HELL OF A SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 30 2010, 09:10 PM~17650738
> *So how did hopp go
> Who won 1st and so on n each category ?
> *


Radical Double pump King
1st place alex from goodtimes cc. $1000.00
2nd place gilbert from stright clowning $500.00

Radical Single pump king
1st place Big john from Goodtimes car club $700.00
other hoppers got DQ for getting stuck

Super street double pump king
1st Place Pelon Goodtime CC. $500.00
2nd second Place Big Spike Majestics CC. $100.00

Super street Single Pump King
1st place chris (koolaid) from kooliad hydraulics. $500.00
2nd place juan Bakersfield with the green Lincon $100.00

Street class with not having enough hoppers to make the class but still hopped
Damasio from stright clowing with the regal (negra) $100.00
Mini me from kern countys finest with the blazer $100.00

Be ready for next yrs DELANO MAJESTICS show and hopp MORE MONEY on the line for the hopp.


Thanks to all the hoppers that showed up.
Thanks to all show cars that showed up.
And big thanks to Rollin lowrider videos and big fish and lowrider scene for the ground coverage on the hopp.


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@May 31 2010, 07:15 AM~17652711
> *THAT WAS ONE HELL OF A ROAD TRIP.WITH 7 FLAT TIRES THERE WAS NO QUIT IN THE GOODTIMERS MAKING IT TO THE MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP.
> HELL BIG JOHN EVEN PULLED UP TO THE SHOW ON PURE RIMS.BUT GOODTIMES DID THE DAMN THING OUT THERE WITH 3 FIRST PLACE TROPHIES &  :wow: $2,200 IN CASH PRIZES.INCLUDING THE BRAGGING RIGHTS THAT GOODTIMES CAR CLUB ARE THE KINGS OF CALI.I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE MAJESTICS FROM DELANO FOR THE HOSPITALITY &ONE HELL OF A SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@May 31 2010, 08:15 AM~17652711
> *THAT WAS ONE HELL OF A ROAD TRIP.WITH 7 FLAT TIRES THERE WAS NO QUIT IN THE GOODTIMERS MAKING IT TO THE MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP.
> HELL BIG JOHN EVEN PULLED UP TO THE SHOW ON PURE RIMS.BUT GOODTIMES DID THE DAMN THING OUT THERE WITH 3 FIRST PLACE TROPHIES &  :wow: $2,200 IN CASH PRIZES.INCLUDING THE BRAGGING RIGHTS THAT GOODTIMES CAR CLUB ARE THE KINGS OF CALI.I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE MAJESTICS FROM DELANO FOR THE HOSPITALITY &ONE HELL OF A SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CONGRATS IT LOOKED LIKE A GREAT SHOW... ONE LUV


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

thats gangsta when u are willing to roll your trailer like that


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

BIG THANKS TO THE STAFF OF THE SAN DIEGO SUPER SHOW ON THE GREAT JOB YOU GUYS DID WITH THE JUDGING


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 31 2010, 09:43 AM~17653344
> *BIG THANKS TO THE STAFF OF THE SAN DIEGO SUPER SHOW ON THE GREAT JOB YOU GUYS DID WITH THE JUDGING
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@May 30 2010, 11:40 PM~17651281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats one big ass trophy


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 27 2010, 10:26 AM~17622176
> *This will be 1 of the central valleys biggest shows if not the biggest. cant wait nice Lowriders, go fast cars, trucks, lowrider bike, motor cycles and big time hoppers from everywhere. oh and cant for get the beautifull lady's  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Great show Majestics! Glad to be a part of it. See you at the next show.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 31 2010, 10:21 AM~17654158
> *Great show Majestics! Glad to be a part of it. See you at the next show.
> *


X2

I HAD A GREAT TIME, THANKS DELANO....


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 31 2010, 10:21 AM~17654158
> *Great show Majestics! Glad to be a part of it. See you at the next show.
> *


ALEX G, THANK YOU BRO FOR DOING THIS SHOW FOR US. IF THERE IS ANYTHING WE CAN DO FOR YOU JUST LET US KNOW. THANKS ONCE AGAIN


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 31 2010, 11:39 AM~17654282
> *ALEX G, THANK YOU BRO FOR DOING THIS SHOW FOR US. IF THERE IS ANYTHING WE CAN DO FOR YOU JUST LET US KNOW. THANKS ONCE AGAIN
> *


You know the place to find me... LAY IT LOW... Its my crack addiction... Thank you allowing me to be a part of the show both djing and showing the ride... Here is a blast from teh past. Although I was never a member I wore this shirt proud at the Lowrider Nationals in 07. As I said I always have Delano on my back... People dont get it twisted I am a loyal Stylistics LA member but Majestics Delano has shown me love since day one! 








NO WAY DISRESPECTING MY STYLISTICS FAMILY NOR THE MAJESTICS FAMILY. THIS WAS A ONE TIME WORN SHIRT FOR ONE EVENT THAT I DJED AND REPRESENTED THE MAJESTICS ON STAGE AND DURING THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS... ITS IS NOW BAGGED AND LOCKED UP BACK IN ITS SAFE PLACE... PROMISED TO NEVER BE WORN AGAIN.. YES IT IS BLUE AND GOLD CAMERA DOES WIERD THINGS..... Respect to the Delano Majestics
Alex "The Microphone Fiend" Garza


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 30 2010, 10:08 PM~17650721
> *Like to thank John and Julio ANd the rest of the Ryder, for helping and judging of the hop we did it right everybody was happy
> *


We loved to do it.. we love the sport and appreciate everyone who puts their time and hard earned money into lowriding... Thank you to Majestics Delano for putting on a great show. We all had a great time!!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 30 2010, 10:08 PM~17650721
> *Like to thank John and Julio ANd the rest of the Ryder, for helping and judging of the hop we did it right everybody was happy
> *


We would like to thanks majestics for having us judge the hop. I had a great time, and would like to thank all the competitors that showed up to support this hop. special thanks to ROB and LITTLE ABEL, for supplying us with all are needs, and giving all the support to make this hop go smooth..! Thanks.... john (RYDERZ HYDRAULICS)


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GREAT SHOW GUYS KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK;;GOOD JUDGEING;;;DA ELCO CHIPPED OOUT;;YEA BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 31 2010, 11:34 AM~17654616
> *GREAT SHOW GUYS KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK;;GOOD JUDGEING;;;DA ELCO  CHIPPED OOUT;;YEA  BIG  AL  SAID IT
> *


thanks for coming i know youll be back next yr.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 31 2010, 12:31 PM~17654230
> *X2
> 
> I HAD A GREAT TIME, THANKS DELANO....
> *


pete good seein you dogg :biggrin: you get your trophy


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

thanx BIG M for lettin us catch the action... congrats to ALEX and GT on the KING OF CALI TITLE :0


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: groucho, BIGM661,* smiley`s 84 fleetwood,* babyshack
:uh:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 31 2010, 01:09 PM~17654844
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: groucho, BIGM661, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, babyshack
> :uh:
> *



ora feo... :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

jotos :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damasio's Custom'z_@May 30 2010, 09:25 PM~17650311
> *Fresno Straight Clownin. Team clownin you know how we do it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Damasio's Custom'z_@May 30 2010, 09:25 PM~17650311
> *Fresno Straight Clownin. Team clownin you know how we do it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@May 31 2010, 08:15 AM~17652711
> *THAT WAS ONE HELL OF A ROAD TRIP.WITH 7 FLAT TIRES THERE WAS NO QUIT IN THE GOODTIMERS MAKING IT TO THE MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP.
> HELL BIG JOHN EVEN PULLED UP TO THE SHOW ON PURE RIMS.BUT GOODTIMES DID THE DAMN THING OUT THERE WITH 3 FIRST PLACE TROPHIES &  :wow: $2,200 IN CASH PRIZES.INCLUDING THE BRAGGING RIGHTS THAT GOODTIMES CAR CLUB ARE THE KINGS OF CALI.I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE MAJESTICS FROM DELANO FOR THE HOSPITALITY &ONE HELL OF A SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


God damn talk about till the wheels fall off, I thought me & my primo from Majestics So Cal had it hard with 5 broken straps, son of a bitch !!! Good Job Goodtimes Car Club ! Much Respect homie's !


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

Majestics LA & So Cal after the Delano Show


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

we will see who's chipping sunday???</span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hold on too ur money alex till sunday so we can hop for it;;got it


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 31 2010, 02:46 PM~17655539
> *hold on too ur money alex till sunday  so we can hop for it;;got it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WHO SAID THAT??????? :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@May 31 2010, 02:33 PM~17655450
> *Majestics LA & So Cal after the Delano Show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Wut up family.seen like a good show.sorry couldn't make it. My new born is still n da hospital.nex year will b there.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 31 2010, 11:45 AM~17654683
> *pete good seein you dogg  :biggrin: you get  your  trophy
> *


LIKEWISE BIG DOG, YOU CRACK ME UP HOMIE, FOR REALS MAN.... :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 31 2010, 02:46 PM~17655539
> *hold on too ur money alex till sunday  so we can hop for it;;got it
> *


I WILL HOP YOU FOR THOSE $1,000 & THE 8FT. TROPHY AND THE NAME KING OF CALI IF YOU CAN HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH :0 :0 :0 


THATS WHAT I THOUGHT SORE LOSER


WHO SAID IT.THE KING OF CALI AL FROM GOODTIMES SAID IT


----------



## Felon801 (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@May 31 2010, 05:24 PM~17656635
> *I WILL HOP YOU FOR THOSE $1,000 & THE 8FT. TROPHY AND THE NAME KING OF CALI IF YOU CAN HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH :0  :0  :0
> THATS WHAT I THOUGHT SORE LOSER
> WHO SAID IT.THE KING OF CALI AL FROM GOODTIMES SAID IT
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@May 31 2010, 02:33 PM~17655450
> *Majestics LA & So Cal after the Delano Show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@May 31 2010, 05:24 PM~17656635
> *I WILL HOP YOU FOR THOSE $1,000 & THE 8FT. TROPHY AND THE NAME KING OF CALI IF YOU CAN HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH :0  :0  :0
> THATS WHAT I THOUGHT SORE LOSER
> WHO SAID IT.THE KING OF CALI AL FROM GOODTIMES SAID IT
> *


i thought big john was king of cali?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17656316
> *LIKEWISE BIG DOG, YOU CRACK ME UP HOMIE, FOR REALS MAN....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey i can take a loss ok;;;;got that ;;but i wont sunday


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 31 2010, 08:21 PM~17658693
> *hey i can take a loss  ok;;;;got that ;;but i wont sunday
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 31 2010, 08:21 PM~17658693
> *hey i can take a loss  ok;;;;got that ;;but i wont sunday
> *


We all have bad days we all know the elco works


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

anymore pics :dunno:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@May 31 2010, 05:24 PM~17656635
> *I WILL HOP YOU FOR THOSE $1,000 & THE 8FT. TROPHY AND THE NAME KING OF CALI IF YOU CAN HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH :0  :0  :0
> THATS WHAT I THOUGHT SORE LOSER
> WHO SAID IT.THE KING OF CALI AL FROM GOODTIMES SAID IT
> *


 :0  :angry: TELL IT LIKE IT IS....GOOD JOB ALEX....


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*THE BIG M OF DELANO PUT ON A GOOD SHOW. THE HOP WAS OF THE HOOK ALOT OF NICE CAR'S FROM ALL OVER CALI A BIG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO U GUY'S. NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR..........*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

where are the hop videos at or even pics at....


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: lrocky2003, low760low, WinLoseOrTie, BIG SPANK, itsonlyme1, MIKES87, Heavy D, STEP UR GAME UP, 1DOWNMEMBER, Slick88, GABINO, chingon68mex


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

GOOD HOP!


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 31 2010, 09:33 PM~17659769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Good pics of the hop GABINO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 31 2010, 09:52 PM~17660066
> *Good pics of the hop GABINO. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MUST OF BEEN THE BEER!LOL


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@May 31 2010, 12:40 AM~17651281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my car looks good in the back ground with all those trophys :biggrin: had good time majestics delano be back next yr.


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

THE 3 KINGS OF CALI THAT BELONG TO THE GOODTIMES CAR CLUB 4 LIFE


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKES87_@May 31 2010, 09:04 PM~17660273
> *my car looks good in the back ground with all those trophys :biggrin: had good time majestics delano be back next yr.
> *


THIS IS FOR YOU


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[/b][/quote]</span>
great hop guys;;big al said it


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

win some loose some and tie some;;;;;always tomorrow;;it was a good hop all da cars came out and had fun;


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@May 31 2010, 11:13 PM~17660401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL BE THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL THAT CAME TO OUR 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND MEGA HOP.. WE GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL THE CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS THAT DID WHAT THEY HAD TO DO.. FROM THE D.J TO THE JUDGES TO THE HOPPERS AND THE LOWRIDER BIKES TO THE HARLEY BIKES AND THE OLD SCHOOL BOMBS AND THOSE NICE SUV'S AND SHOW TRUCKS....REMEMBER THAT ALL U GUYS MAKE THE SHOW A SHOW  ......THANK YOU...AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

post hop videos


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 31 2010, 09:33 PM~17659769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@May 31 2010, 09:14 PM~17659481
> *THE BIG M OF DELANO PUT ON A GOOD SHOW. THE HOP WAS OF THE HOOK ALOT OF NICE CAR'S FROM ALL OVER CALI A BIG    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TO U GUY'S. NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR..........
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 31 2010, 12:11 PM~17654490
> *You know the place to find me... LAY IT LOW... Its my crack addiction... Thank you allowing me to be a part of the show both djing and showing the ride... Here is a blast from teh past. Although I was never a member I wore this shirt proud at the Lowrider Nationals in 07. As I said I always have Delano on my back... People dont get it twisted I am a loyal Stylistics LA member but Majestics Delano has shown me love since day one!
> 
> 
> ...


  THANK U ALEX G..U GOT DOWN YESTERDAY AT OUR SHOW.....   ANY THINK U NEED BRO LIL ABEL GOT UR BACK..


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! I want to thank everyone for coming out to this show the was a real good hop! and hope to be out at this event in the future! this footage will be on vol.19 set to be out august 2010! Thank you all for the support!*


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 31 2010, 11:08 PM~17660982
> *Man! I want to thank everyone for coming out to this show the was a real good hop! and hope to be out at this event in the future! this footage will be on vol.19 set to be out august 2010! Thank you all for the support!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 31 2010, 09:54 PM~17660107
> *MUST OF BEEN THE BEER!LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@May 31 2010, 10:13 PM~17660401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

nice pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

WHATEVER IT TAKES...GOOD TIMES on the way to the Delano show :biggrin: !!!!
First stop, Tire shop to make sure the trailor would make it...
















First flat tire...GT had their own flagger..
















WHATEVER IT TAKES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 1 2010, 12:42 AM~17661462
> *WHATEVER IT TAKES...GOOD TIMES on the way to the Delano show  :biggrin: !!!!
> First stop, Tire shop to make sure the trailor would make it...
> 
> ...


Nice pics lol thats how u do it


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

ON BEHALF OF THE DELANO MAJESTICS WE ALL WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY, EVERY SHOW CAR/TRUCK HOPPERS VENDOR ETC. FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. WE HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YR.[/size]


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 31 2010, 05:32 PM~17657341
> *i thought big john was king of cali?
> *


THE KINGS OF CALI
DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL: ALEX (GOOD TIMES)

SINGLE PUMP RADICAL: BIG JOHN (GOOD TIMES)

DOUBLE PUMP SUPER STREET CLASS: PELON (GOODTIMES)

SINGLE PUMP SUPER STREET CLASS: KOOLAID (KOOLAID HYDROS)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 1 2010, 12:42 AM~17661462
> *WHATEVER IT TAKES...GOOD TIMES on the way to the Delano show  :biggrin: !!!!
> First stop, Tire shop to make sure the trailor would make it...
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Jun 1 2010, 06:11 AM~17662157
> *
> THE KINGS OF CALI
> DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL: ALEX (GOOD TIMES)
> ...


PROUD OF MY CLUB BROTHERS THEY DID WORK FOR GOOD TIMES AND THE MISSION WAS JUST GETTING THERE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Let me add to the blow outs....

























No damage to the whip...

















Pics of the Trophies...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 1 2010, 09:37 AM~17663445
> *Let me add to the blow outs....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Jun 1 2010, 06:11 AM~17662157
> *
> THE KINGS OF CALI
> DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL: ALEX (GOOD TIMES)
> ...


yeah goodtimes LA put it down rolled in deep....what about the real street class? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 1 2010, 08:54 AM~17663590
> *yeah goodtimes LA put it down rolled in deep....what about the real street class?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


not enough to make a class but stright clowing of fresno cal put it down
and min me from bakersfield kern countys finest also put it down for the real street cars.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Jun 1 2010, 10:15 AM~17663797
> *not enough to make a class but stright clowing of fresno cal put it down
> and min me from bakersfield kern countys finest also put it down for the real street cars.
> *


dont forget the lil people lol :thumbsup:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

what a show it was..thank you all


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

WAT UP DAVE IT WAS GOOD TA C U BRING OUT THE 64 BIG DOG THE LW CREW WAS DEEP OUT THERE IN DELANO REPPIN


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:17 AM~17663811
> *dont forget the lil people lol  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah can't forget the ryderz midget mascot. :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 1 2010, 12:13 PM~17664860
> *Yeah can't forget the ryderz midget mascot.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 1 2010, 12:13 PM~17664860
> *Yeah can't forget the ryderz midget mascot.  :biggrin:
> *


Cant forget the puto playing madonna all freaky day **** alex g


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Fuk it........Since were telling our horror stories about trying to make it to the show let me add to it. LatinWorld's 3 car hauler had a blow out and David said fuk it and kept driving, the 2 car trailer also had a blow out and fukd up the rim so David just took off the wheel and rolled it with only two tires on the right side (3 axles). I myself decided to drive my shit to Delano and halfway there a semi dropped a 4x6 right infront of me and I couldn't avoid it in time. I swirved to the left and caught it with my right two rims. My right side caught a little air and sent me towards the dirt shoulder, lucky that I was able to control it before spinning out. I fukd up my front and rear passenger rims and i think I punctured my exaust. I damaged my suspension and still drove to Delano to make it to the show. Thanks to my club brother Jose, who took out his led hammer and beat my rims until they were semi-straight. LatinWorld was a little late but we made it.


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

> JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL THAT CAME TO OUR 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND MEGA HOP.. WE GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL THE CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS THAT DID WHAT THEY HAD TO DO.. FROM THE D.J TO THE JUDGES TO THE HOPPERS AND THE LOWRIDER BIKES TO THE HARLEY BIKES AND THE OLD SCHOOL BOMBS AND THOSE NICE SUV'S AND SHOW TRUCKS....REMEMBER THAT ALL U GUYS MAKE THE SHOW A SHOW  ......THANK YOU...AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR
> 
> IMPALAS TULARE COUNTY had a good time, you guys put it down :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

here a few pics


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

Lil man always laying it down 4 the Big " M " !!!


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jun 1 2010, 07:08 PM~17668805
> *Fuk it........Since were telling our horror stories about trying to make it to the show let me add to it. LatinWorld's 3 car hauler had a blow out and David said fuk it and kept driving, the 2 car trailer also had a blow out and fukd up the rim so David just took off the wheel and rolled it with only two tires on the right side (3 axles). I myself decided to drive my shit to Delano and halfway there a semi dropped a 4x6 right infront of me and I couldn't avoid it in time. I swirved to the left and caught it with my right two rims. My right side caught a little air and sent me towards the dirt shoulder, lucky that I was able to control it before spinning out. I fukd up my front and rear passenger rims and i think I punctured my exaust. I damaged my suspension and still drove to Delano to make it to the show. Thanks to my club brother Jose, who took out his led hammer and beat my rims until they were semi-straight. LatinWorld was a little late but we made it.
> *



U KNO HOW WE DO IT 
N DONT TRIP AINT NOTHING A HAMMER CANT FIX :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

MAJESTIC 2010




















DAVIDS HOPPER
64 IMPALA SS


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 1 2010, 09:54 AM~17663590
> *yeah GOODTIMES put it down rolled in deep....what about the real street class?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jun 1 2010, 10:36 PM~17671106
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Mr funny guy


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jun 1 2010, 07:08 PM~17668805
> *Fuk it........Since were telling our horror stories about trying to make it to the show let me add to it. LatinWorld's 3 car hauler had a blow out and David said fuk it and kept driving, the 2 car trailer also had a blow out and fukd up the rim so David just took off the wheel and rolled it with only two tires on the right side (3 axles). I myself decided to drive my shit to Delano and halfway there a semi dropped a 4x6 right infront of me and I couldn't avoid it in time. I swirved to the left and caught it with my right two rims. My right side caught a little air and sent me towards the dirt shoulder, lucky that I was able to control it before spinning out. I fukd up my front and rear passenger rims and i think I punctured my exaust. I damaged my suspension and still drove to Delano to make it to the show. Thanks to my club brother Jose, who took out his led hammer and beat my rims until they were semi-straight. LatinWorld was a little late but we made it.
> *


I bet u gunna put it on a trailer from now on huh? Lol well glad u guys got there safe but seems like everyone had blow outs wtf ?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Jun 1 2010, 07:36 PM~17669094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Jun 1 2010, 07:27 PM~17669019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:55 PM~17671275
> *Mr funny guy
> *


one unit one family one team wit the same passion for life an the lifestyle we live 4


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jun 2 2010, 01:21 AM~17671938
> *one unit one family one team wit the same passion for life an the lifestyle we live 4
> *


was up bi dogg...heard u guys put it down...congrts g :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> > JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL THAT CAME TO OUR 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND MEGA HOP.. WE GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL THE CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS THAT DID WHAT THEY HAD TO DO.. FROM THE D.J TO THE JUDGES TO THE HOPPERS AND THE LOWRIDER BIKES TO THE HARLEY BIKES AND THE OLD SCHOOL BOMBS AND THOSE NICE SUV'S AND SHOW TRUCKS....REMEMBER THAT ALL U GUYS MAKE THE SHOW A SHOW  ......THANK YOU...AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR
> >
> > IMPALAS TULARE COUNTY had a good time, you guys put it down :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

I know it's a little late but just got back to Salt Lake....here's some pics from the hop


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 2 2010, 08:33 AM~17673653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 2 2010, 07:29 AM~17673610
> *I know it's a little late but just got back to Salt Lake....here's some pics from the hop
> 
> 
> ...


glad you guys made it home safe. it was nice meeting all u guys.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Looked like a lot of fun! I gotta make it out one of these days!!


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 31 2010, 09:33 PM~17659769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ISLAND GIRL LOOKN GOOD DAM I SHOUD OF KEAP DAT ONE BUT IT COOL DA HOMIE GOT HER LOOKN GOOD OUT THERE. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 2 2010, 08:32 AM~17673643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics....gunna give two tonz a run for his money lol


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Jun 2 2010, 12:50 AM~17672093
> *was up bi dogg...heard u guys put it down...congrts g :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:57 PM~17671286
> *I bet u gunna put it on a trailer from now on huh? Lol well glad u guys got there safe but seems like everyone had blow outs wtf ?
> *


Fuk yes, that's what I get for trying to prove that my shit is not a trailer queen! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 2 2010, 08:33 AM~17673653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HHH  SMACKING THE BACK BUMPER


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jun 2 2010, 04:53 PM~17677958
> *Fuk yes, that's what I get for trying to prove that my shit is not a trailer queen! :biggrin:
> *


GOT A TOW TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

smiley :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Jun 3 2010, 09:39 AM~17684188
> *smiley :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jun 2 2010, 09:29 AM~17674145
> *ISLAND GIRL LOOKN GOOD DAM I SHOUD OF KEAP DAT ONE BUT IT COOL DA HOMIE GOT HER LOOKN GOOD OUT THERE. :thumbsup:
> *


I had to get it Bear...I like to bumper clean shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Jun 3 2010, 12:47 PM~17686709
> *I had to get it Bear...I like to bumper clean shit!!! :biggrin:
> *


that mofo is clean to..... what up tweet


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Jun 3 2010, 01:47 PM~17686709
> *I had to get it Bear...I like to bumper clean shit!!! :biggrin:
> *


aman brotha keep doing your thang.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Jun 3 2010, 12:47 PM~17686709
> *I had to get it Bear...I like to bumper clean shit!!! :biggrin:
> *


that mutha fucka was crashing da bumper :0


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Jun 2 2010, 09:05 AM~17673942
> *glad you guys made it home safe. it was nice meeting all u guys.
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 4 2010, 06:56 AM~17693838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT!!!!


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Jun 3 2010, 01:55 PM~17686749
> *that mofo is clean to..... what up tweet
> *


Nothing much homie....just working on this "box chevy" doing little upgrades here and there.


----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)

D-TOWN TTMT :0 :0 :0


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------

